# how to enale mod_rewrite

## dhil

Hello guys, i dont know if this is the correct thread for this question. i searched for mod_rewrite and most of the topics are written here so i take a chance.

i am totally new to linux enviroment and i need some help.

i got an invision power board running on a vds server ( gentoo ) and since the ipb is running a mod which required Apache Web Server with ***mod_rewrite*** installed 

i got this apache installed. 

now my question(s) are .. 

How do i find out if i already gotmod_rewrite on,

how do i install it incase its not installed.

i have experinced a lot of other problems with mysql as well, do i have to update my gentoo ? is their any gentoo update command ? like windows up . i think some components are not up 2 date. i do have a shell access only.

hope some gentoo expert would answer my question

----------

## zyko

Well then welcome to linux!

 *Quote:*   

> How do i find out if i already gotmod_rewrite on,
> 
> how do i install it incase its not installed. 

 

I think apache installs mod_rewrite by default. It might already be enabled in your case. You can create a php file that contains "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" and open it in your browser. This should show you a lot of interesting things -- search for something about mod_rewrite.

If it's not on, check your /etc/apache2/httpd.conf (again search for "rewrite"). You might have to uncomment the relevant line and then restart apache (/etc/init.d/apache restart).

 *Quote:*   

> i have experinced a lot of other problems with mysql as well, do i have to update my gentoo ? is their any gentoo update command ?

 

Well, depends on what the problems are. 

You can update all of gentoo by running this:

```
emerge --sync

# this updates your local portage tree

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse world

# this will display a list of packages that can be upgraded. It will ask you for confirmation before doing anything.
```

If you just want to update mysql, you can run

```
emerge --sync

emerge -auND mysql
```

Also see the official documentation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

/edit: corrected typo.Last edited by zyko on Wed Dec 17, 2008 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dhil

thankyou for prompt reply zyko

i cannot find httpd.conf 

when i did a locate then this is the output

/httpd.conf

/usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf

/usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf.orig

which one should i edit, i am unable to find anything called rewrite

this is what i did 

vi /httpd.conf

then /rewrite

the answer i get is : E486: Pattern not found: rewrite

for all three fils .. no sucess..

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> i cannot find httpd.conf 

 

It should be in /etc/apache2. Do you maybe still have the ancient apache-1.x.x instead of the more recent apache-2x.x? What's the output of "emerge -pvt apache"?

----------

## dhil

emerge -pvt apache

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..............................................................................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2008

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........................

@@@

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies |!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portag                                                                                                                               e/dev-perl/Net-Daemon/Net-Daemon-0.38.ebuild'                                  -                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay/Cr                                                                                                                               ypt-SSLeay-0.51.ebuild'                                                        /                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/Net-IP/Net-IP-1                                                                                                                               .24.ebuild'                                                                    /                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL/I                                                                                                                               O-Socket-SSL-0.97.ebuild'                                                      \                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/HTML-Parser/HTM                                                                                                                               L-Parser-3.48.ebuild'                                                          /                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-dns/bind-tools/bind-                                                                                                                               tools-9.2.5.ebuild'                                                            \                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/XML-SAX/XML-SAX                                                                                                                               -0.13.ebuild'                                                                  |                                                                                                                               !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBI/DBI-1.51-r1                                                                                                                               .ebuild'                                                                      \!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-ftp/ncftp/ncftp-3.1.9.eb                                            uild'                                                                                                                                                             |                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-util/strace/strace-4.5.14.ebuild'                                                                     -                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-misc/curl/curl-7.15.5-r1.ebuild'                                                                      \                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxslt/libxslt-1.1.23.ebuild'                                                                   /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/app-arch/gzip/gzip-1.3.12.ebuild'                                                                         |                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql/DBD-mysql-4.00.4-r1.ebuild'                                                            /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/HTML-Tree/HTML-Tree-3.19.01.ebuild'                                                              |                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-libs/courier-authlib/courier-authlib-0.58.ebuild'                                                     \                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-misc/netkit-telnetd/netkit-telnetd-0.17-r7.ebuild'                                                    |                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5/mit-krb5-1.5.3.ebuild'                                                                 /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-analyzer/tcpdump/tcpdump-3.9.5-r3.ebuild'                                                             /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/libpcre/libpcre-7.4-r1.ebuild'                                                                   /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.3.5-r2.ebuild'                                                                   \                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/app-editors/vim-core/vim-core-6.4.ebuild'                                                                 /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-analyzer/nmap/nmap-4.62.ebuild'                                                                       /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/jpeg/jpeg-6b-r7.ebuild'                                                                        |                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/media-libs/tiff/tiff-3.8.2-r2.ebuild'                                                                     \                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/Net-DNS/Net-DNS-0.53-r1.ebuild'                                                                  /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/XML-Generator/XML-Generator-0.99.ebuild'                                                         \                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/Convert-ASN1/Convert-ASN1-0.19.ebuild'                                                           -                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/app-editors/vim/vim-6.4.ebuild'                                                                           /                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-dns/bind/bind-9.2.6.ebuild'                                                                           |                                            !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/perl-ldap/perl-ldap-0.33-r1.ebuild'                                                             |!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-libs/glib/glib-2.10.3.ebuild'                                                                                                                                                                  |!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer/XML-SAX-Writer-0.44-r1.ebuild'                                                                                                /!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/app-antivirus/clamav/clamav-0.91.2.ebuild'                                                                                                           ... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

WARNING: A requested package will not be merged because it is listed in

package.provided:

  apache pulled in by 'args'

----------

## dhil

following the handbook u provided me, i have updated the full system 

these are the commands i ran now 

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

then updatedb 

finally i get this results 

emerge -pvt apache

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

WARNING: A requested package will not be merged because it is listed in

package.provided:

  apache pulled in by 'args'

----------

## zyko

Hm, that's not the first time I've seen this message, but my memory isn't what it used to be  :Wink: 

Would you please paste the output of "emerge --info"?

Also, make sure the make.profile symlink in /etc is right. What says "ls -lashF /etc/make.prof*"?

Anyway, does the server actually work? The phpinfo thingy from above should give you all relevant information about apache's state and version.

----------

## dhil

hey  :Smile:  thankyou for prompt reply  :Smile: 

its good we can learn or refresh our memories by helping others..   :Smile: 

here are the informations u asked for

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.                                                                              6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24.5-grsec-xxxx-grs-ipv4-32 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core P                                                                              rocessor BE-2300

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 17 Dec 2008 21:09:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.11.14-r8

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/local/apache/conf /usr/local/lib/php4 /usr/local/lib/p                                                                              hp5 /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gen                                                                              too-distfiles/"

LANG="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress                                                                               --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu                                                                              de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi alsa arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dv                                                                              dr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstr                                                                              eamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg                                                                               mudflap ncurses nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd p                                                                              ython qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse                                                                              2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" AL                                                                              SA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k                                                                              1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 tri                                                                              dent usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym c                                                                              opy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat line                                                                              ar meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_M                                                                              ODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default                                                                               authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_                                                                              user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_                                                                              filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mi                                                                              me_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack                                                                               vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux"                                                                               LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses te                                                                              xt" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i12                                                                              8 i740 i810 imstt intel mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3vi                                                                              rge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmwa                                                                              re voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD                                                                              FLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OP                                                                              TS

```

```

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 55 2008-12-13 13:17 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop//

```

does this say anything to u ?

----------

## gimpel

That server looks really messed up. Wow. 

It seems they installed apache manually to /usr/local, and put it in /etc/portage/package.provided instead of correctly emerging it.

So in order to install apache the right way, you would first have to purge it from /usr/local, then remove it from package.provided.

As you are already running your board, it might be too late, or well at least cause some downtime.

In order to help with that non-standard install, we need some extra info. So please post the content of /usr/local/apache/conf/httpd.conf and the output of ls -lR /usr/local/apache/conf to http://phpfi.com

And why are they using a desktop profile on a VDS...

Are you really paying for that?

----------

## dhil

the forum is in a test enviroment right now. i personally love to have all things the right way and i dont care about the little delay. the forum is a long time process so i want to do it all in right way so i will not face problems in future.

i am not paying anything ekstra for a dekstop profile, but i guess its not needed. 

so can u guys help me properly to implement the things by guiding me ?

----------

## dhil

please give me instructions of what to remove, how to remove 

then after that how to install ( maybe tutorial ) 

for the time used i am willing to make a small donation via paypal

----------

## gimpel

 *dhil wrote:*   

> i am not paying anything ekstra for a dekstop profile, but i guess its not needed.

 

What I meant is that using a Gentoo desktop profile on a server doesn't make sense, and pulls in a lot of dependencies you usually do not want to have on a server. That's what the server profile is for.

```
eselect profile list

eselect profile set <number of 2008.0/server profile shown there>
```

For the apache & mysql stuff, take a look in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided - maybe all things installed outside portage are listed there, and hopefully they are installed to /usr/local. So try to find it there in bin/ share/ lib/ etc, and purge it.

Then install it the right way. Take a look at the Gentoo docs about USE flags.

That should get you started.

----------

## dhil

http://phpfi.com/389954 this is the httpf.config 

http://phpfi.com/389955

please cross check u got all info

i have changed ip, domain and homedir name .. hope its ok with u  :Smile: 

----------

